# Health history?



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok - so I guess I'm trying to shut the barn door after the horse is out so to speak, but now that Zero has some potential health issues, how can I research her parental health history? I have her papers, and I have both parent's pedigrees, though I never registered her. When I got her I was considering breeding her, but after I did some research and got to know her personality, I decided she was a great pet, not so great breeding material. I would still like to know her health history though. thanks in advance for any assistance. next puppy will have research done BEFORE falling in love and purchasing!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

If you post her pedigree -some of the members may have information for you.
Carole


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

MCSIS LEXINGTON
PR06320606
Mama is: FLUNTZ MAE LACAIRE PUDS-
PR08265404 
ALEXUS CINNAMON SPICE GIRL
PR04899610




GEMS MASTER GUNTHER OF TANGO
PR05557404
Daddy is:MASTER GRIZZWAL OF PUDS- 

GEMS FRENCHIE VANILLA GINGER

I have further back, let me know if anyone needs it - thank you in advance


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

There has been recent S.A. reported from Te-Awa's Justcallme Karlee's decendants (more than what has been reported) and hip issues from Cherdons Part-N Mardi Gras. I've not heard of anything else.
Carole


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Mumzilla, go to poodlepedigree.com and enter the sire and dam's names. If they are registered they should be on there. Then go to the poodle health registry and see what you come up with.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

This is an older full sibling:
PHR Pedigree Database


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help and quick responses. She is spayed now so there is no worry of her passing anything on, but I had already felt some trepidation about her background - starting with when the breeder told me I should breed her on her second heat so I could have a christmas litter! Zee's hips seem ok now - but were horribly weak when I first got her - she couldn't even go upstairs - between her fear issues and weakness. So I will keep an eye on her and take notes for the next time I go to get a spoo.


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

On a good note her COi is only 2%. Look at me learning about genetics!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like there are a lot of "Fair" OFAs in her background, so definitely keep an eye on her hips.

Incidentally, are you giving her "Angel Eyes" in her food by any chance? My Pippin had an issue with the messy eyes, so I started giving him that. A few days later, to my surprise when he got up after lying next to me on the couch, there was a little circle of pee. Obviously he had been totally unaware of it; he wasn't that he deliberately did anything.

Next morning we noticed he had a little urine leaking over night on his bed, and his tummy was damp from it. Took him to the vet and the vet said to take him off the Angel Eyes immediately, and start giving him 1/2 tablet of Vitamin C. I think he had maybe one or two tiny little incidents for a day or two, and then never any more problems.

I don't know what exactly is in the Angel Eyes stuff, but apparently some dogs will have this side effect. Needless to say, we now live with Pippin having messy eyes and just keep wiping him down, but won't give him any more supplements or anything of that nature to deal with it.

So just something to think about, if you happen to be using that.


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

I have not given her Angel eyes, but that is good to know. I know that part of it is submissive, but I just want to clear her of any physical issues before I work on the behavioral. And her urine keeps showing infection somewhere. I will be calling the vet today to see if the results of the sterile draw are in and where we go from there. In the mean time the little traitor just snuck upstairs to go sleep with my husband who is on vacation after being in Iraq for 6 months! I am having to drink my mornig coffee without my fluffy footstool!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Aww! But your hubby needs him a lot more at the moment. Please give him a big "Welcome home!" and thanks for a job well done. 

Did you happen to see the Nat. Geographic special Sunday night, "And Man Created Dog?" There was a lovely segment of a Golden Retriever working as a therapy and assistance dog to a wounded vet back from Iraq. Brought tears to me eyes, that dog was so wonderful and helpful.

Tell Zero she's a smart girl for giving your hubby the love and affection right now. 

Good luck with getting her infection cleared up. That will probably go a long way towards ending the problem.

Casey, incidentally, also used to do the submissive or fearful urination. Honestly it doesn't sound like the same thing as what Zero is doing, if I'm understanding this right. He would deliberately squat and pee when he was scared; it wasn't just a few drops or a little tinkle. He grew out of it as he became more confident in new surroundings. I never disciplined him ever for that behavior; didn't want to make him even more fearful. Just kept the paper towels handy when we took him to new places (i.e., his puppy k classes).


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Mumzilla said:


> Ok - so I guess I'm trying to shut the barn door after the horse is out so to speak, but now that Zero has some potential health issues, how can I research her parental health history? I have her papers, and I have both parent's pedigrees, though I never registered her. When I got her I was considering breeding her, but after I did some research and got to know her personality, I decided she was a great pet, not so great breeding material. I would still like to know her health history though. thanks in advance for any assistance. next puppy will have research done BEFORE falling in love and purchasing!


Congratulations on making the right decision! I chose not to breed my girl, partly because of temperament issues (dog aggression) and partly because of her response to her heat cycles (she went flat for two months around each cycle!). I had already had all her health testing done (SA, hips, eyes, Thyroid,Von Willebrand's, JRD) and all was well. It was a tough decision to make, but I think it was the right one. 
Poodle Health Registry is a great resource for researching health issues, but don't get fooled into thinking that all health issues in any line are revealed there. Communication with your potential puppy breeder is probably the most important research you can do. A reputable breeder will be aware of health issues in their dogs' background and will be sure that you know about it, especially if you plan to breed.


----------

